

Livejournal now #10 site in Russia - jacquesm
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/livejournal.com

======
jacquesm
I noticed the high number of Russian images posted to Livejournal from their
'live feed', and was wondering why this was happening.

It seems that LiveJournal, which was all but dying in the face of the combined
facebook/myspace/twitter onslaught has found a new niche and gotten a new
lease on life.

It's an interesting phenomenon because most of the times in the past when a
social networking site was on the way down it was for good, LJ seems to at
least for the moment have found a way to get another round to play.

Alexa figures, take with grain of salt, yadayada, but at this scale they're
not going to be off by much.

~~~
nzmsv
In fact, LiveJournal got so popular in Russia that a Russian company bought
it: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUP_Fabrik>

~~~
jacquesm
Wow, I must have been completely asleep when that happened.

Interesting how the rest of the world can be 'done' with something and yet it
has strong appeal to a single regional demographic.

~~~
gamble
The "Friendster Effect", perhaps?

